
Ask HN: What is iOS's biggest security risk? - adhambadr
What&#x27;s in your opinion the biggest security flaw &#x2F; risk in iOS devices that is exploitable to either read your local data from apps, or spy on users. without starting a debate war, is Android safer and why ?<p>reflecting back on San Bernardino on how the FBI made a big fuss about apple refusing to give access and how so easily things got buried under the carpet as soon as the FBI &quot;found another way&quot; around it, everyone seemed to be relieved. My question is what security flaw did the company the FBI hired exploit and what would you do if you were at apple to prevent it ?
======
blackflame7000
A Typical strategy for breaking into a phone with no time limit is to simply
wait until updates get published, examine what was fixed, and exploit the
unpatched version of the phone. This is likely what happened in the FBI case
you noted as there were a number of updates of ios9 published during that
time. While iPhones are typically regarded as secure, the main problem with
ios is that the source is closed and thus more likely to contain zero days.

